# Mãn dục nam là gì? Biểu hiện và cách khắc phục tại nhà hiệu quả



## Mebop8818 (27/3/19)

Mãn dục nam là một quá trình tất yếu trong cuộc đời của mỗi người đàn ông. Ngày nay khoa học đã khám phá ra rất nhiều điều thú vị về quá trình này cũng như có các biện pháp đối phó nhằm giúp tăng cường chất lượng sống cho đấng mày râu.






_Mãn dục nam là gì ? Biểu hiện và cách điều trị mãn dục nam_​
*Mãn dục nam là gì ?*
Mãn dục nam hay “mãn kinh” ở nam, là quá trình suy giảm tự nhiên ở nam giới xảy ra khi lượng _Testosterone_ trong máu giảm dưới mức bình thường. Nam giới không trải qua một khoảng thời gian “mãn kinh” rõ ràng. Vì vậy một số bác sĩ xem đây là vấn đề sụt giảm androgen (testosterone) trong thời kì lão hóa hoặc tình trạng testosterone thấp. Mặc dù, tình trạng sụt giảm hormone testosterone xảy ra ở những nam giới lớn tuổi, nhưng tình trạng này cũng xuất hiện ở người mắc bệnh.
Mãn dục nam giới khác với mãn kinh ở phụ nữ. Đầu tiên, không phải tất cả nam giới đều mắc bệnh này. Điểm khác biệt thứ hai là bệnh không làm các cơ quan sinh sản ngưng hoạt động hoàn toàn. Tuy nhiên, biến chứng về tình dục có thể xảy ra do lượng hormone sụt giảm. Mãn dục nam dẫn đến những thay đổi lớn trong chất lượng cuộc sống, gây ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến đến chức năng sinh lý và sức khỏe toàn thân.

*Biểu hiện mãn dục nam*
Các biểu hiện mãn dục nam thường gặp bao gồm:

_Yếu sinh lý_
_Xuất tinh sớm_
_Rối loạn cương dương_
_Giảm ham muốn tình dục_
_Tinh trùng yếu_
Bên cạnh đó, nam giới còn có những biểu hiện như: thiếu năng lương, trầm cảm, mất tập trung, mất ngủ, tăng mỡ thừa, teo cơ, mật độ xương giảm… Nồng độ testosterone thấp do thời kỳ mãn dục nam giới cũng liên quan đến chứng loãng xương (tình trạng xương trở nên yếu và dễ gãy). Tuy nhiên, những triệu chứng này rất hiếm gặp và thường ảnh hưởng đến nam giới trong độ tuổi từ 40-55.

*Nguyên nhân gây mãn dục nam*






_Nguyên nhân mãn dục nam chính là bởi sự suy giảm nồng độ Testosterone trong máu_​
Nguyên nhân chính gây ra bệnh mãn dục nam là sự suy giảm Testosterone. Nam giới càng lớn tuổi thì nồng độ Testosterone càng suy giảm.
– Cách sống, những stress tâm lý, uống nhiều rượu, bị chấn thương hay bị mổ, dùng các loại thuốc, béo phì, nhiễm khuẩn… đều là những yếu tố góp phần vào sự bộc lộ hiện tượng tắt dục
– Tắt dục nam ngoài ra còn bị ảnh hưởng bởi lối sống, phong tục tập quán của chính con người. Tại các nước phương Đông, do thói quen “khép kín” đời sống tình dục, lại kiêng kỵ khi gặp sự cố và ít nhiều nam giới hay mặc cảm nên bỏ qua sự thăm khám sức khỏe khiến bệnh càng trầm trọng hơn.
– Những bất hòa trong cuộc sống vợ chồng, rắc rối trong công việc, vấn đề tài chính, bệnh thiếu máu, rối loạn tuyến giáp, suy nhược cơ thể và nghiện rượu cũng là những nguyên nhân gây ra tình trạng này.
– Các chuyên gia nam học cho biết chỉ cần có 1 trong các triệu chứng giảm ham muốn, rối loạn cương dương, yếu sinh lý, tinh trùng ít và kém chất lượng kèm theo 2 triệu trứng toàn thân đã kể trên thì người đàn ông đó có nguy cơ mắc mãn dục nam cao.

*Những yếu tố nào làm tăng nguy cơ mắc bệnh mãn dục nam giới ?*
Có nhiều yếu tố làm tăng nguy cơ mắc phải mãn dục nam giới, chẳng hạn như:

Bệnh tiểu đường
Béo phì, Tăng huyết áp (huyết áp cao)
Rượu, bia, đồ uống có cồn đặc biệt khi sử dụng thường xuyên hoặc quá nhiều
Thuốc chống trầm cảm, thuốc kháng sinh (erythromycin), thuốc kháng nấm như (ketoconazole), thuốc ức chế beta cho người huyết áp cao,thuốc lợi tiểu thiazid, ức chế miễn dịch, thuốc chống loạn thần, hóa trị ung thư và một số hormone điều trị vô sinh có tác dụng giống estrogen
Thuốc lá, cần sa, chất kích thích
Rối loạn di truyền làm suy sinh dục, bao gồm hội chứng Klinefelter, hội chứng Wilson-Turner, hội chứng kháng Androgen
Mãn dục sớm có thể xảy ra ở những nam giới có quá nhiều nội tiết tố nữ thông qua tiếp xúc với chất độc giống estrogen. Những người có nhiều estrogen là do uống nước tái chế, sống gần các lò đốt, làm việc trong ngành công nghiệp dược phẩm, sống gần các nhà máy nhựa, thuốc nhuộm, hóa chất khác hoặc ở các trang trại sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu và hóa chất khác.

*Cách điều trị mãn dục nam*
Để điều trị mãn dục nam một cách tốt nhất, Tổ chức Y tế thế giới khuyến cáo nên áp dụng các thảo dược thiên nhiên để cơ thể sản sinh Testosterone một cách an toàn và hiệu quả. Kèm theo đó là kết hợp các biện pháp điều trị tâm lý, bổ sung dinh dưỡng một các đầy đủ, tập luyện thể dục thể thao để ngăn ngừa và làm chậm quá trình mãn dục nam.






_Tăng cường và cải thiện Testosterone là cách khắc phục và điều trị mãn dục nam hiệu quả và an toàn nhất_​
*Các biện pháp điều trị mãn dục nam đơn giản:*
1. Duy trì một lối sống khoa học, lành mạnh và hợp lý để đẩy lùi và làm chậm quá trình mãn dục nam. Nam giới cần lên kế hoạch cân bằng giữa công việc, sinh hoạt và nghỉ ngơi một cách khoa học, tránh những lo âu căng thẳng không cần thiết để tinh thần thư thái và thả lỏng.
2. Chăm chỉ vận động và tập luyện thể dục thể thao, không cần tập quá nhiều hoặc quá sức. Mức vận động phù hợp với sức khỏe của bản thân để cơ thể không bị mệt mỏi quá độ.
3. Thiết lập một chế độ dinh dưỡng khoa học, lành mạnh phù hợp với cơ thể. Xây dựng chế độ ăn uống hàng ngày cân đối, với khẩu phần ăn phù hợp với thể trạng cơ thể mỗi bữa. Đặc biệt nên sử dụng nhiều các loại thực phẩm tốt cho sinh lý nam như protein, kẽm, magie có trong rau củ quả. Tránh ăn các loại thức ăn chế biến sẵn, nhiều đường và dầu mỡ, thức ăn mặn
4. Liệu pháp Testosterone nội sinh: Bổ sung Kẽm và khoáng chất tự nhiên để sản sinh testosterone nội sinh nhanh hơn, bền vững hơn, cải thiện tình trạng rối loạn cương dương, xuất tinh sớm… tăng chất lượng sống của nam giới.

*Liệu pháp điều trị mãn dục nam tại nhà khuyên dùng:*






_Oyster Man – Giải pháp tăng cường Testosterone nội sinh, hỗ trợ điều trị mãn dục nam hiệu quả, an toàn_​
Sử dụng _Oyster Man_ chiết xuất 100% tự nhiên: Viên uống vi chất Hàu phòng ngừa và làm chậm quá trình mãn dục nam là phương pháp an toàn và hiệu quả được nhiều người áp dụng. Việc tăng cường Testosterone giúp tăng cường sinh lý nam giới, tăng ham muốn tình dục, đảm bảo khả năng cương cứng của “cậu nhỏ”, cải thiện số lượng chất lượng tinh trùng, hạn chế dị tật tinh trùng, phòng ngừa vô sinh hiếm muộn.


----------

